
Chladni Figures - pieterk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Chladni#Chladni_figures
======
ginnungagap
There is an interesting music video[1] by Nigel Stanford featuring Chladni
plates among other cool phenomena. That's how I first learned about Chladni
plates

[1] [https://vimeo.com/111593305](https://vimeo.com/111593305)

~~~
eindiran
That was really cool, thanks for the pointer. I also found the behind-the-
scenes stuff for the video to be enlightening:
[http://nigelstanford.com/Cymatics/Behind_the_Scenes.aspx](http://nigelstanford.com/Cymatics/Behind_the_Scenes.aspx)

------
arketyp
These figures could be the universal pictoral symbols for numbers. I
especially like the triangle figures since the triangle is the 2D simplex.

[https://domodernlife.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/nodal-
lines...](https://domodernlife.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/nodal-lines.jpg)

------
AstralStorm
Also known as vibration node patterns or modal patterns. Useful to find
resonances.

------
loa-in-backup
> When Chladni showed the technique in Paris, Napoleon set a prize for the
> best mathematical explanation. Sophie Germain's answer, although rejected
> due to flaws, was the only entry with the correct approach.

Science and Mathematics visibly take time and effort not a contest and some
goodwill.

------
bawana
which programming framework would best allow the coding of an app to generate
Chladni figures on an arbitrarily user drawn shape? And perhaps with a knob to
allow frequency modulation. Or perhaps two or three knobs to allow
visualization of harmonics. Would this allow a graphical solution to
Schrodinger's equations for one, two, three electron models?

------
IshKebab
What's with the habit people have of posting random things they just
discovered and found interesting here. This isn't news.

~~~
saagarjha
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html):

What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

